
Riot Files Motions to Block Current Employees from Taking Legal Action - bdz
https://kotaku.com/riot-files-motions-to-block-former-employees-from-takin-1834335897
======
olliej
It remains insane that a company can require arbitration for violations of the
actual law, rather than general contractual problems.

------
mr_toad
> Throughout Kotaku’s interviews, one name kept cropping up: Scott Gelb, Riot
> Games’ COO, whom current and former employees allege participated in “ball-
> tapping” (flicking or slapping testicles), farting on employees or humping
> them for comedic effect. “It just became so normal,” said one employee who
> witnessed Gelb’s behaviour.

